# Urgent, how to install Hostapd on freebsd, to share the internet? (raspberry pi)



## openbsd98324 (Jul 2, 2022)

Hello,

So far I use pi router on raspberry pi (rpi3b+), with hostapd, i.e. sharing the net over wifi WPA2.

I need a workaround since my two raspberry pi's (running debian/raspios linux) are not stable at all. The PI disconnects -- well, nothing very surprising, the networking of Linux totally sucks at maximum.

FreeBSD to save the world ?

how to install Hostapd on freebsd, to share the internet? (raspberry pi)

Looking forward.

Kind regards,
James

--
Ref.
[1.] https://gitlab.com/openbsd98324/pirouter   (pi router on linux)


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 2, 2022)

Try the handbook, scroll down to chapter 32.3.6.3. WPA2 Host-based Access Point .


----------



## diizzy (Jul 2, 2022)

Wifi is unsupported (and will probably never be supported), Linux support is about as good as you can get and it's known to be troublesome. As with pretty much anything Raspberry Pi-related you're at the mercy of what the Raspberry Pi Foundation decides to focus on as most technical documentation is not available to other parties.


----------



## Kiiski (Jul 2, 2022)

You could also try OpenBSD, it supports Raspberry Pi 3+ wifi with hostapd


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2022)

Wireless interfaces of the Pi 3 and 4 are not supported.



			arm/Raspberry Pi - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

